# Check Out His Hip...



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

This horse belongs to a friend. He's a total sweetheart. He is not over weight(despite the neck, ribs are easily felt) when he came to the farm he was significantly underweight and still had a cresty neck. Anyways, the point of this post, his hind end. Any general comments on conformation welcome, I know this picture isn't perfect, but it shows the issue in question. he has a long back, with a flat croup, and what the vet has deemed a hunters bump. His rider is heavy, and I worry about him having issues. He seems to move sound, but the odd time I see him move a hid leg oddly, usually during a turn, like its uncomfortable.

any comments or experiences with this sort of thing welcome.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not going to comment on the conformation aspect of it, but he looks overweight. He has a significant fat pad at his tail head, appears to have fat pads behind his shoulders, paired with that cresty neck, he may have something metabolic going on.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^
He's too fat to say anything about. It could just be big wads of fat that had nowhere else to go.

ETA I saw that you're saying he's not fat because he's ribby, but he's a combination of fat and looks like he's out of shape. I would have a vet out to do some bloodwork on him. Something's not right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would definitely get a vet out to do some blood work on him. Something is going on there, it's just a matter of what.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> He has a significant fat pad at his tail head, appears to have fat pads behind his shoulders, paired with that cresty neck, he may have something metabolic going on.


 the bump near his tail head is not fat pad, its hard. When he came to the farm he was underweight by at least 50lb. ribs sticking out through his winter fur, and he still had the cresty neck and bump.I see what your saying, and I'm not arguing he might be able to loose a few pounds, but some of the things you mentioned must have another explanation.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was something going on metabolically, but unfortunately I don't own the horse. I think he should have a thorough check over, but it is beyond my power to give it. 

I'm concerned with the actual bump. that's what the vet referred to as a 'hunters bump', but that doesn't make sense. I thought that the sacroiliac joint, when damaged, shows up as a hunters bump?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

That is not a hunters bump, too far back (my older gelding has one). And even if that bump is hard he is still over weight, horses should not have fat pads behind their shoulders. And the fact that he still had a crest when he was underweight (though judging by his pictures I would say he was a good weight before) then that would be indicative that he does have something metabolic going on. That crest is bigger and funkier than a lot of stallions... Is there a way you could bring it up to the owner about having him checked out? Maybe try to inform them about EMS and IR?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes. It looks like he has a metabolic issue going on. Bloodwork and a vet visit to discuss diet and strategy around feeding would be best for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Probable metabolic issues aside, you said the bump is hard? How big is it? Does it go all across his rump or is it more like his spine is deformed/injured there?

Only reason I ask is because I have a horse (Denny) who fell in the pasture probably 12-13 years ago and broke his tail way up in his rump...almost in the same location as that horse has the bump. Now, Denny's got a prominent dip there in his hips instead of a bump.

I'd probably want to get x-rays. If the bump is hard, that would likely give you the clearest view for the lowest price.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> you said the bump is hard? How big is it? Does it go all across his rump or is it more like his spine is deformed/injured there?


 just on the spine, and yes, hard. that whole 'lump' that you see above his tail. this is what the vet mentioned as a hunters bump, but I thought was way too far back to be. Its very similar to a hunters bump, just in the wrong place. 

thanks for answering the original question.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is it possible to get a photo viewed square on from the rear?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

From that photo his hind leg conformation is fine. I wonder if this horse has Cushing's disease. That crest is very very abnormal. He looks to have reasonably good conformation over all.. but there is something clearly wrong with him in a more general systemic sense. It could be a number of things.. and while he does not act sick like a fever or such, I would say he really is.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It is a classic fat pad, they are often very firm and solid with metabolic diseases.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He reminds me of a horse with insulin resistance... He has the extreme fat deposits in all the right places for a horse with IR.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Elana said:


> From that photo his hind leg conformation is fine. I wonder if this horse has Cushing's disease. That crest is very very abnormal. He looks to have reasonably good conformation over all.. but there is something clearly wrong with him in a more general systemic sense. It could be a number of things.. and while he does not act sick like a fever or such, I would say he really is.


I don't see cushings (lack of bad coat), but more IR due to the fat build up.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Haven't read replies, but have to say, he IS overweight. Ribs are but one bit to consider & you need to look at the horse overall to judge weight - just as they can be thin & not lose the crest, they can also be overweight & still ribby. Looks like, despite apparent recently being underweight, he's been long-term obese & this has caused IR. Regardless of whether a horse becomes thin, hard 'metabolic' fat pads are hard to shift, so they stay. Magnesium is one thing to look into, to help remedy this.

If you mean the obvious lump above his tail, this is not a 'hunter's bump' & the vet is mistaken. Hunter's bump is where the tuber sacrale, at the highest point of the croup, sticks out. If it's definitely not hard adipose tissue - which I imagine it is - I'd guess a bad injury or spinal deformity.


----------

